# Barn Chores



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

I have personally offered many services from the simple chores you listed, to mowing, bush hogging, exercising other horses, and working on fences. I think it depends on the owner, the manager, and you what you work out.

I wish you luck though!


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

I totally agree that it depends on the person. Working on fences and bush hogging are two that I haven't heard of. I know for a fact that I would in no way be good at that. Did you agree to do those on a schedule, or was it a one-time deal?


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I work off my board, not all of it, but most of it and it includes;

Cleaning stalls, sweeping ANY messes as well as at the end of the day, exercising any horses, helping with cleaning paddocks.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I do one morning and one evening "feed" shift at my barn. The chores are a little different depending on if it's morning or evening. Basically I: bring horses in/out, feed, water, blanket if its winter, clean out feed and water buckets, make up feed for the next day, etc. Everything at my barn is done by working students or the owner and I am able to entirely pay for my lessons with work.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't any more, but I used to clean paddocks, clean the barn/organize, and help the beginners brush/tack up/untack.


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Great. Thank you for posting. It helps.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

The fencing thing is something that I offered but wasn't accepted and bush hogging is just like a large lawn mower lol. Honestly, if it got me free board, with the way the fences are out at my place, I would keep up on them regularly.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

When I worked at the barn where my horse was boarded I had to:
-Bring horses in/turn out
-Feed horses (there were about 22 there at any given time)
-Hay horses
-Scrub/fill water troughs
-Pick stalls (17 of them)
-Scrub/fill stall water buckets
-Throw down hay from the loft for the next day
-Sweep the aisle
-Put blankets on (winter)
-Fly spray/fly masks/sun screen (summer)
-Help beginners groom/tack/untack
-Get trainer's horses ready
-Anything else she wanted us to do, from trimming, clipping, setting jumps, dragging arenas...


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Let's see... my mom and I split the work with our BO for a discount. 
A total of 4 days a week (morning and night) we:
Clean stalls twice a day
Feed hay and grain
Turn horses out and bring in
Blanket
Fly masks
Water horses
Clean pastures
Sweep the feedroom

It's a lot, but not really considering there are only 4 horses... lol


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Thats a lot of responsibilities. 

Sidenote: haleylvsshammy: I know a horse named Shammy that looks just like the horse in your picture. It's almost bizarre.


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm helping a friend out at her barn and she said I could work of board if I ever wanted to board there.

For now I 
-Clean Stalls
-Feed when she can't
-Put on flymasks and apply fly spray
-Turn out
-Mow
-Sweep barn
-Exercise horses

I'm sure if I worked off board the list would be much longer. haha!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

We trade for lessons alot. But even if we aren't, the girls are responsible for feeding their lesson horse, cleaning their bucket and watering. Turning on fans, off fans etc and cleaning anything you dirty is a must. 
I personally clean stalls, buckets, feed, clean tack, hay, turnout blanket etc each time I'm there. When the barn owner goes out of town, I become her horse responsiblity wise, and lessons cease.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I quit 3 days ago but for the past 2 years I had been working at a show barn. My responsibilities included:
turn in/out
throwing hay to outside horses
haying and graining inside
mucking stalls
sweeping up{general cleanup}
cleanup around the farm
restocking hay stations
pulling and harrowing the arenas
painting stalls/shelters/fences/etc.
lunging horses if need be
having horses ready for her to ride
generally anything at all that she needed done. I wasn't the barn manager but I had to take care of EVERYTHING and I mean EVERYTHING.


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

That is definitely a lot of responsibility for two years. Thank you for posting your list.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I work at a show barn so
-clean 22 stalls 
-turn out all the horses 
-feed (x2) 
-water 
-clean water buckets 1 once a week 
-sweep isles


----------

